# Milwaukee bottle show finds



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey you guys picked up a couple of good ones at the show this year. First pic is three new fond du lac crowntops for me. All three of the aree teens to early 20's. The herman engel is a root glass bottle in a bright apple green. its dated 1922 and is the newest of the three. The Mahlberg & Halbach is a fairly rare one. They were only in buisness together for 2 years. mid teens on the date. Then the S. Halbach is an ice blue and dates to the early teens.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

close-up of embossing.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

and then my big buy. Got this for dirt cheap at the end of the show.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

two little nicks out of the flared lip


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

but other than that its completely mint. I also picked up a common milwaukee blob beer for cheap and got myself a copy of Wisconsin Soda water bottles 1845-1910. Its THE book for wisconsin collectors.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

last one trying to show the whittle. I cant get over this bottle lol. what are these going for on average? Thanks for lookin!


----------



## tfredrich (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Tony!!!!
 Missed you at the show as I needed to get back home by noon for my 5 year old's Birthday party!
 Anyway, here are two interesting sodas from Wisconsin that I picked up. One is a gravitating stopper soda with a wooden stopper still inside the neck of the bottle, and my next pic is a Burlington Wisconsin soda made by Arthur Christin with a pyralin or early plastic stopper still wedged in the neck of the bottle. Here goes..............


----------



## tfredrich (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is the next pic, Arthur Christin bottle.


----------



## tfredrich (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is a nice light cobalt blobsoda I picked up for $40.00. Thought that was a great buy!


----------



## tfredrich (Feb 11, 2008)

Also check out the super extended hutchinson stopper in this Palmyra Wis. prehutch bottle!!! Bob freaked out when he saw it!It is about 4 1/2 inches long!


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

wow tom!! looks like you had a great day out there to! I got hung up in campbellsport and me and andrew made it around 1.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow tom! i can see why bob went crazy over that one!

 I picked up the pontilled S.O. Richardsons bitters for $45.[] Not far off your werrbach there lol


----------



## idigjars (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice bottles guys!  Congratulations on your finds.  Thanks for sharing all the nice pics and good luck finding more for your collections.    Paul


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Paul


----------



## jagee44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Great stuff guys!!!
 Tony the whittled ones look great.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Jordan!


----------



## tfredrich (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Tony,
 Here are a few more of my finds at the show yesterday, enjoy!
 First is a quart blobsoda from Baraboo Wis.
 Tom


----------



## tfredrich (Feb 11, 2008)

Yet another August Tischaefer blobsoda from Palmyra (different glass Co. and a light green rather than blue aqua).


----------



## tfredrich (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is another (and different) Palmyra Wis prehutch.


----------



## tfredrich (Feb 11, 2008)

Lastly a fairly rare quart soda from Waukesha Wis AC Henk.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 12, 2008)

Geeze tom definately a good day for you


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 26, 2008)

the palmrya bottle is a blob soda  just like your l werbach from milwaukee  is a blob soda  pre hutch is a odd term  a blob soda is a pre hutch . do you call a hutch a pre crown ???


----------

